# massive welcome to miss britain



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

welcome jo its only been a few weeks worth of nagging and your finally on here, how many week will it take me nagging for you to get some pictures up xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

How many times will it take me to call you before you'll answer the phone Rach??? It's usually only women I'm stalking who ignore me this much!


----------



## MissBritain (Jan 26, 2012)

Why thank you Miss Universe.....I shall get some put up just for you sweetness  xx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

MissBritain said:


> Why thank you Miss Universe.....I shall get some put up just for you sweetness  xx


ah hem xx come on mrs


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

Extreme said:


> How many times will it take me to call you before you'll answer the phone Rach??? It's usually only women I'm stalking who ignore me this much!


i admit holey i am s**t at picking up the phone, but you do have to admit once i do im quite entertaining and worth waiting for xx


----------

